# Handy Goddess Makes a Face Frame & Cabinet



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Since the demand was so high, and the PM's poured in for more projects, here's one on how to make a face frame and a cabinet. I'm sure you'll enjoy your craftsperson as much as the last time. :laughing:
.













 








.​


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

In all fairness she does have one quality that might be appreciated by Dominick.

She's definitely rustic!

Laughing!

Edit: That's a joke Dom, I hope you're laughing. Oops?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> In all fairness she does have one quality that might be appreciated by Dominick.
> 
> She's definitely rustic!
> 
> ...


I haven't watched the video yet Jeff. Lol
I'm almost afraid to.

Edit: ok I saw the video, but was she making something? I missed that part. Lol


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I finally figured out what she reminds me of. A female version of "Mr. Ed"...


"Stick it in half way".... Baahhaaahaaa!!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just how many times can you watch her bend over.

G


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Just how many times can you watch her bend over.
> 
> G


That depends. Do I have to_ listen_ to her too??


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I haven't watched the video yet Jeff. Lol
> I'm almost afraid to.
> 
> Edit: ok I saw the video, but was she making something? I missed that part. Lol


Laughing! Yeah she was making something (me, ill)


----------

